# Basic Genetics And Effects



## SelectivlyRoyals (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all Newbie To the Group Here, 

I'm looking into trying to find out all the basic morph effects to create a poster (free) for anyone who wants such, But need to pick all your brains to do so.

I'm looking for a list of as many as you know or all (link to site containing) the morphs and what effect it causes (ie black pastel - Streches/Fills Dark/Pattern etc not sure if even thats correctly worded lol) and (Enchi - Colour Enhancer)

Feel it would be great to have a chart/poster for anyone whos looking into more selectively breeding if there's not already. And any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to the group! That's a pretty ambitious project.

First place I'd look is Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## SelectivlyRoyals (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Paul, 

Thanks for the welcome . I'm familiar with the world of ball pythons app and site and normally spend most of my non working hours on there lol, I'm Basically looking for either a current list of the basic genes and how they can effect others when bred with, more so for a selective type breeding. Have Compiled a Quick list of the basic genes (co-doms) and what effects they could have just need to double check them really and get other peoples opinions. As I'm recently new into the hobby of breeding royal pythons i'm not as familiar with some of the characteristics that will be transferable to the off spring.. Hopefully if with help we can all nail this with input then we can look at all the others lol


----------



## SelectivlyRoyals (Apr 2, 2014)

http://tinypic.com/r/15i6hae/8

Thats what Ive Currently got so far, just wanting to compile a list like such  If ive missed any or got anything wrong etc please shout


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

IMO, such a list would be useful.

Looked at your list. It's a start. You can delete the super pastel, though. Anything you want to note about it can be added to the pastel entry. Because to me, a list of basic morphs means a list of mutant genes. 

World of Ball Pythons has a list of basic morphs in addition to their total list. I think that there are several entries that are just selectively bred versions. I will have to spend some time looking at that list.


----------



## SelectivlyRoyals (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah sorry realised afterwards about the super pastel, and I think ivory crept in there aswell . I have tried looking on the Wob site but there's not a lot of information even on the basic genes, most of the info so far have been from various other breeders info from their websites, have found comparing visual qualities between a gene and various offspring with the gene a bit easier and quicker then trying to find the relevant information I'm after lol. But any helps grand and will be much appreciated


----------

